# Almost famous



## bruceme (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a software engineer by trade, and I was recently on the a popular industry podcast 
.Net Rocks. 

About a month ago they hinted that they wanted to do an off-topic show on Electric Vehicles. So I wrote them an email and they wrote back and before I knew it, I was on the show. Anyway, we talked about all topics EV, and I am pretty proud that I got to introduce EV to a much broader audience. It's one thing to geek out with the converted, but to reach out to those who may only think about it in passing and plant the seed that hey... Maybe for 99% of my driving electric can work. That's major to me.

-Bruce


----------

